# BBQ regret-rant about a lunch



## jtj (Aug 6, 2008)

Im sure many of you can relate to this, and have probably been in this same spot and felt the same way....

I was running late to work, so I didnt pack a lunch like usual, figured I would just go with some co-workers. It always does me good to get out of the shop once in a while anyways. A group is going to the time clock to punch out, so I invite myself along, and no one objects. They dont have a plan, so we start driving towards the resteraunt strip down the street and will just wing it for whatever sounds good on an impulse...bad idea.

about 2/3 of the group in the van decides that a local bbq chain ([email protected], so as to not actually name the place!) spot would be where we will eat. We go in and order up. Now I grew up in a resteraunt/catering world, since my dad owned buisnesses in both. I know you cant smoke meat to order for lunch etc and some things just have to be made ahead of time for obvious reasons. This place didnt even smell like smoke, or any other carbon producing chemical reactions had EVER occured in there. I ordered a nice safe sliced beef sandwich, should be the staple of any bbq joint. there was NO smoke ring on any of the pices I got, nor on the hunk of brisket he was cutting off of. The baked beans were obviously a resteraunt supply companys canned product, straight to serving dish.  I could go on but you get the idea.  I figure I can drown it in sauce if its too bland, maybe it will be ok. The meat was grissely, greasy and outright tough. Each bite had me squeezing my fingers thru the bun to hold the rest of the slice in. the actual taste was like a london broil that had been cooked by itself in a broiler way too fast, nothing like a smoked brisket should be. All my co workers thought I was being too critical and ate away like nothing was wrong. They must have gotten thier food from another line or something, because mine was barel edible at best, mostly becasue it cost me almost $10 for a sandwhich, 2 sides and a glass of tea, and I wasnt wasting anything that cost me that much.

All I could think about was even when it isnt my best one, how much better my brisket is and how much $$ I spent on that hog feed they were pedaling as bbq. How many people eat that crap and dont know the difference/have never had proper piece of meat from a smoker? I went by the store on the way home to get a brisket and smoke one up this weekend to make amends (and apologize to my smoker for cheating on her!) and realized how I spent almost as much as that brisket for less than 8oz of meat and a bun. I now remember why I dont eat out at so called "bbq joints" anymore, I have set my standard too high (despite how low that still is!) for volume service places to satisfy. "If you want it done right,you have to do it yourself"


Sorry but I had to vent...


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ronp (Aug 6, 2008)

Was it Dickeys? They always advertise here. Never ate there. Cutsey ads.


----------



## solar (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with you, there's no real BBQ joints around here anymore, and like you said, the one's that are BBQ places seem like their meat is made by a processing company.  What gets me is these places are always busy, I don't think a lot of people know what really good Q is.

On the opposite side of this story, I was working in Tampa a few months ago and stopped at this dump of a place call Big Johns BBQ and it was fantasic!!  They had a huge pit out back and they chop the meat and dress the plates right in front of you.  The beans and sauce were out of this world, some of the best bbq I've ever had.  In fact it was their good Q that gave me the insperation to buy a smoker.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 6, 2008)

Most folks in this area don't know Q at all. If the meat is tender or falling off the bone and are smothered with sauce then they love it. I think my friends and family are getting educated and now use my Q as a standard for comparison but we are in the minority.

What I find equally interesting is of all my friends and family that enjoy good Q none of them have any desire to do it. They just want to eat it. So I therefore have no smokin buddies to join me in all nighers or do any comparisons.


----------



## babyback (Aug 6, 2008)

I've eaten a Dickie's before, and was just as impressed as jtj, which was not very much.  The food was mediocre at best, and the prices were high.  Fortunately we do have a good BBQ place here in San Antonio (Rudy's BBQ) in case I need a fix and don't have the time to cook myself.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 6, 2008)

May try to hit you up for Big Johns addy this winter , doubt I'd drive from Petes beach into Tampa for even good Q , but mayby on the way in or out.

 Any real Q places twixt Don whoevers pink "palace" and Clear water ? Doubt it , but don't hurt to ask


----------



## solar (Aug 6, 2008)

Big John's is good, but the area it's in, (how can I put this), isn't the most welcoming.  It's safe during lunch time but I wouldn't want to be there after dark.

I really don't know of any good BBQ places on any of the beaches, lots of good seafood places though.  I haven't really combed the beaches in a while, even thoguh I live less than 10 minutes from them.  Give me a heads up when you're heading down and I may have a couple places to recommend by then.


----------



## phreak (Aug 6, 2008)

I hear you, that's also why I can't get myself to go to any steak joints anymore either...Way too much $$$ and mine are way better than anywhere I've found.


----------



## rwc565 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here in the tulsa area we have a bbq franchise with Rib as part of their name. They even have a smoker out back of all of their restaraunts.  The other night my wife and I were in town and she wanted to eat. She said "lets go to Rib #%@* and get one of the stuffed baked potato's."  So we went there. I made the mistake of ordering ribs, they tasted store bought and generic.  They were no where near as good as mine.  I dont mean to sound egotistical, I gave a rib to my wife and she agreed that they were not as tasty as mine.  If we go back, I will get something more basic like a hamburger!

  It is amazing to me, that people will go to them places and rave about how good they are.  It is very obvious that the general public has never had the joy and thrill of good homemade Q.  

  It seems that some of the best QJoints are the little greasy looking hole in the wall places.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 6, 2008)

Will do. Since Dad past , Mom only goes down for a month instead of the four they used to. I get chaufer duties 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 from here to there and back. I try to spend a couple of days there for each end of the trip.May do a fly down and rentacar this year , we'll see. Place is right on gulf blvd.


----------



## mpeachhead (Aug 6, 2008)

Always. I had a similar experience at some chain my friend dragged me to in Atlanta. No smoke smell. You could eat off the floor, but why would you want to? They didn't have anything edible in the entire place. Even their corn on the cob was frozen. 

The best places are the literal BBQ shacks where you have to eat outside at picnic tables. You can see the smoker and the meat coming off of it.


----------



## bbq addict (Aug 6, 2008)

I can see your point!  It had been years since I have had Famous Dave's q and my father-in-law had a gift certificate he wanted to use.  They ended up getting the large feast for everyone.  It was horrible.  The brisket didn't have a smoke ring and was completely flavorless, the ribs were bland and dry and the only smoke the pork had was in the sauce that was dumped on it.  The chicken was the only thing that wasn't bad...but you know as well as I do, the only smoke it saw was from the cooks burning the other food.  

What's this world coming to?


----------



## smokin nutz (Aug 6, 2008)

I think there are some very good Q' places around.You see them on the Food Ch.all the time,I like to watch some of the places Guy Fiero goes to.In Iowa there are a few,We have ate at Hickory Park in Ames since they initially started some 30/40 years ago.
Famous Daves........I ate at the one in Mankato,Mn. recently,the Mgr and I chatted a lot, she ended up selling me a 5# bag of there Rib Rub,Which is one of my favorites..got it for a huge bargain price.they say they use it on everything,including Turkey.
I bet our dudes in the DM,Ia area can relate to some great Q spots there.


----------



## richtee (Aug 6, 2008)

A quote from my post of the local rib contest I entered in, and did not place:

"I have come to the conclusion that people up here generally don't know a good rib if it hits them in the head. They have eaten too many poor examples all their life in the North I figger."

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...28955#poststop

Sooo... yep... if folks don't know what BBQ really IS... this is what ya get.

Talked to a guy yesterday who was part of the set-up of the event, he said there was about 2 slabs of mine left over the next day. The crew pronounced them the best of the leftovers...maybe there IS hope??  LOL!


----------



## mtlcafan79 (Aug 6, 2008)

I too have gotten to the point where I find fault in most commercial BBQ establishments. Hole in the wall joints are the best by far. I luckily have three near me that I frequent. One does Pit meats. They have the entire parking lot smelling like hickory. Stand inside for more than 5 minutes and you're smelling like it too.


----------



## krusher (Aug 6, 2008)

we got a bbq joint here in town, they have the basic ribs, chopped pork, chopped beef, chicken.  There usually very busy, me and wife went there about a month and a half ago, I got ribs, and to say the least, I am glad there was bbq sauce on the table, because if there were'nt I never would have been able to swallow those dry a$$ ribs.  we decided that was it.

Last sunday we drove buy and on there sign, there it was, all you can eat bbq'd spaghetti, I looked at my wife, she looked at me and she said " yeh, were not goin back" .  I am glad we feel the same way.


----------



## ck311 (Aug 6, 2008)

rich that link doesn't go anywhere.

You got to think if you were fed lean well done sirloin burgers all your life and you thought they were good then some one gave you a nice medium juicy burger you would think it was gross and under cooked. You don't learn what good Q is until you have had it several times.

 Most people that aren't in to "good" food won't go to the "shacks" to eat they think there gross hole in the walls instead they go to the chains and get the flavorless standard food.


----------



## richtee (Aug 6, 2008)

Crap. Fixed CK..thanks man!


----------



## dougbennett (Aug 6, 2008)

solar;238503 said:
			
		

> I agree with you, there's no real BBQ joints around here anymore, and like you said, the one's that are BBQ places seem like their meat is made by a processing company. What gets me is these places are always busy, I don't think a lot of people know what really good Q is.
> 
> Solar:
> 
> ...


----------



## ron50 (Aug 6, 2008)

I understand where you are coming from. A few months ago our friends wanted to take out us to dinner and they know I like to smoke so they suggested a BBQ place. 

2 hours wait very crowded but great atmosphere. I knew I was in trouble when I didn't smell any smoke.

It's not that the food was horrible, it's just that it wasn't what i've been taught (mostly from SMF) is good Q.

I had a combo platter (pulled pork and ribs) and I can honesty say that my very first attempts at home were much better then this place.

The upside was the sides were good, the beer was cold and the company was good.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree, best thing to come out of dickie's bbq are the big a** yellow cups, perfect for mixin a whiskey and coke at the end of a long day.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Aug 6, 2008)

rib crib sux


----------



## teeotee (Aug 6, 2008)

Have to agree with smokin nutz, Hickory park in ames is a darn good place for eats and is worth a visit if passing by on I35 ... highly recommend the "saucy southener".
As chain bbq places go, i do like Famous Dave's. Always had a tasty meal from them and the bread pudding is awesome, altho it can all depend on the individual location. So far had good meals at Council Bluffs IA, Merle Hay Road DesMoines, Cedar Falls IA, Owatonna MN.

On the other end of the spectrum, i was working just outside of K.C. last year. Across the road from the hotel was a "BBQ" restaurant. It looked a little "chainy" but had to try it out. Walked in and it admittedly tehre was a good smokey smell to the place even tho it looked like a fancy italian place indside. I had a sampler plate with beef, pork and a smoked sausage. Plate came out with all the meats smothered in sauce ...... not a good start. I like to taste the meat, then maybe add MY choice of sauce. Beef and pork were sliced and dry, sausage was good enough. Just glad work was paying for the meal !!! This place was packed on a Tuesday night too .... like everyone else has said why???. I guess if people never eat real q they don't have anything to compare it too.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 6, 2008)

about 3 years ago, I was in Denton, Texas. There's a branch of the 'colter's' chain there..advertises as 'the best bbq in texas'. I decided to stop in, see what all the fuss was about.

I got a sampler plate of a bit of ribs, a bit of sliced brisket, a bit of pulled pork, and a bit of their ham, some beans and slaw. 

Halfway through the meal, I called the manager over and asked him if he'd ever had real bbq in his life. He said 'Just from this establishment' 'I'd take that as a 'no', son. You need to get out more. Your beans are bland and taste more of the can than spice, your slaw's soupy and the greens for it were prefrozen, your brisket was bone dry, no smoke ring at all, and somehow still greasy, your ham was brined, but not smoked, your ribs are not only dry, but falling off the bone, and your pork wasn't pulled, it was chopped, probably because you guys pulled it at 175 to get it on the line asap. If this is Texas's best bbq, I know quite a few people that you didn't invite to the contest.' 

He apologized and offered me a free meal, and I asked him 'why in the world would I want to insult my stomach twice? If you're going to carry a claim like that, you guys need to actually USE that fancy pit you've got outside, instead of burning wood for 'smell'.' I wasn't very kind, and to make it worse, a local restaurant reviewer was in there, overheard me, and posted my comments (anonymously) along with an 'I agree' in his review of the place.

Why do we bother with some of these places?


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 6, 2008)

We got a whiskey creek here, it's alright, but sure ain't nothin ta write home bout, got a rib crib, better stuff in walmart, DIL got kicked outa there when she told em her father in law should teach em ta cook, got a private place, but they burry theres in sauce, wonder what there hidin.

So, I just do the Q at home.  That way everbody's happy.  Ifin were on the road, I will stop at some charity type function who is advertisin ribs er Q, usually a pretty decent meal cooked by someone with a clue anywho.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 6, 2008)

You guys are just experiencing the BBQ part of my life since I got fairly dangerous in the kitchen.  Every time I figure out a new recipe or cuisine, I see the same thing at restaurants with a very few exceptions.  

My conclusion based on these observations and having lived in various and different places over time, is that it is not the fault of the restaurants, but rather the consumers.

Notice that jtj states that his coworkers had no complaints. You can be sure that the cost for that restaurant to operate the way it is going is a lot less than if they took the time to do a better job on the cooking.  With the average consumer plenty pleased with the product as is, it's a bad business idea to improve the product if it will you cost you to do it.

You will find more passable BBQ places in Texas than California, but California will have the advantage on decent sushi bars.  It's all about what the public is willing to pay for.  If you ever want something better than the average guy wants, you will either have to work to find it, pay extra, or do it yourself.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 6, 2008)

agreed, that's why I'm sitting here with my own sliced brisket and homemade beans and cornbread.


you have a point about it being 'just business', but even then, how low are we willing to go? 20 years are we going to have bbq shacks like McDonalds, with a 'dollar menu'? Probably not, but eh..you know. for what I paid for, and what was advertised, it wasn't up to snuff.


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 7, 2008)

Roger that, Lou.  (as well as Ron, Rich others up north)


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes I am dittoing BW in this statement, we sure do have some great sushi places. We have "chain" bbq joints Tony blah blah...which everyone I know raves about..eweeee, I hate everything about the place including their selection of beer...I have tried several small hole in the wall bbq joints, that advertise "Texas bbq" or say Best "Carolina pulled pork" 
nope, not even close, but no one here knows the difference between K.C. bbq and N.C. bbq...I have had "Carolina pulled pork" smothered in ketchup based bbq sauce...I usually never complain about food, because food, IMHO is one of the most amazing things, it should tantilize and satisfiy every sense, it is very rare that I have a bad foodie experiance. But Carolina PP with ketchup based bbq sauce? eweeeeeeeeeee..I complained my friends fell over..is she complalining? why this tastes great..CUZ it WRONG! they don't make PP sammies in NC with ketchup based sauce....
Peeps just don't know because they have not learned...like Red Lobster for good seafood? HELLO?? that is impossibe.....


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't read all the replies. I went to our local Dickey's here while back. I will not go back. We went thru the drive-thru, getting the family meal. It is 1/2-lb of sliced brisket, 1/2-lb sausage, large potato salad, large beans, and 4 rolls. It sucked. Brisket had a small smoke ring, but no smoke flavor. The sausage was pretty good. The beans tasted straight from the can. I don't eat potato salad, so I don't know how it was. The sauce was not very good either. 
 I guess I am like everyone else on here, no BBQ joint can satisfy me now that I smoke food. (Can't say "meat" as we smoke other things too.) Actually there is one BBQ joint here that I do go to when I want some 'Q and don't have the time to do it myself, like during the week, that makes good 'Q.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a chain around here called Smokey Bones, used to love that place before I started smoking my own stuff.  To be honest I seem to be disappointed more often than impressed when we go out to dinner anymore.  I'm starting to get the hang of smoking a little and my wife is a great cook so usually the food is not as good as what we could do at home and we could make it for a fraction of the cost of going out.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 7, 2008)

Ill tell you what, I  thought it was just the curse of being a chef.  I cant go into a restaurant without breaking the menu down on a cost basis. Steaks are #1. Spend 30 bucks in a steak house or 10-15 bucks for twice the steak and cook it at home. 5.95 for an order of mozz sticks or 10 bucks for an @ss load of ABT's. I always said the only restaurant I can goto and be satisfied id Dennys, there givin me crap, i know im getting crap, most likely paying crap. The playing field is even, no suprises or disapointments. When I want real food, ill do it myself thank you.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll have to admit we have some good bbq joints here in Jax. The good ones are locals (mom & pop). The best has been around here since 1949 and thier pit is right up front where you see it as soon as you walk in the door. They had the same Pitmaster for 50 yrs. He retired in 1999 and then for whatever reason they decided to start franchising, They are still good but I would no longer call them great. Guess it goes to show you that's it's not so much the equipment but the cook.


----------



## jtj (Aug 9, 2008)

i came to the same conclusion as some of you, they dont need to do any better, because most people are ok with what they are doing. Thats fine, they will survive on most peoples money, because they wont get mine.. Ive eaten at Rudys in Austin and it was excellent, there is one in a north suburb of me but I have never been to it.. I also agree that the worse the place looks, the better the food usually is. I think they put thier effort on the product instead of the storefront..

The Dennys scenario is awesome.. I feel the same way about Waffle house.. When your 3 sheets to the wind and its 4am, your stomachs growling like a bear, its the best place to go. At the very least there will be good entertainment during your meal!


----------

